# Temp. test brag



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I took both my boys down for the TT (temp. test) today and both passed, I am so proud of them, Talyn (4 in Oct) is my long coat german boy and Knight is my youngest (be 2 in dec) short coat american line. Had to pass on my good news I am happy..lol


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------

